# smudge the cat.. good bye



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll try and sort a picture later, but smudge my tortoise shell cat died today, or overnight.. 
She has been quite unwell for 2 weeks or so, but ate and loved cuddles right to the end..
very weird, I havent cried like this for a long time..
I somehow managed to bury her in the garden, I dont know how I did it as I could hardly see what i was doing..

Rest in peace smudgie, i'll never forget you


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

RIP Smudge  

:grouphug:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i feel quite a lot better today, probably the good nights sleep helped, hadnt slept much for the last 3/4 days.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Nige.

RIP Smudge.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers mATE..
good job it was yesterday in a way, its snowing mental here and has already settled


----------

